# WHAT IS THE ULTIMATE CLEARING SAW NYLON



## kirko

Hi Folks,,
I would like to start a discussion on what is the ultimate nylon/polymer for top end clearing saws eg stihls fs 480 and fs 550 or their equivalent in other makes.Please take into consideration i am talking about a great allrounder ie something that works well in heavy weeds and thick grasses etc.
This is not a discussion on the best clearing saw so play nice .
I have been a professional Brushcutter/clearing saw operator for as long as I can remember and to date I would have to list as my ultimate nylon the .155/ 3.9mm diamond edge Desert Extrusion.
Obviously There are 3 main factors to take into consideration before you list your ultimate nylon.
NO.1 How well does it cut ?
NO.2 How quick does it wear ?
NO.3 How prone is it to splitting ?
Im listing the "Desert extrusion" as my all time ultimate because it is tough ,real tough.Being square it does produce a lot more drag compared to it's round counter parts but I think its having this square edge that gives it its advantage in cutting the nasty stuff.There is no debate that round nylon is far superior in soft grasses but you would not be using a top end clearing saw in this situation.Prior to the desert extrusion I used the round 3.9mm Trail Blazer which is awesome in thick soft grass but fails in the course dry stuff .It certainly does not cut nearly as well as the desert extrusion in this situation and is extremely prone to splitting, usually the entire length of nylon making it expensive to use due to wastage.Dont get me wrong the desert extrusion does split but when it does it its usually minimal in length,and certainly never the length of the entire nylon released and this is certainly always due to hitting something hard like a sapling or steel picket.Even then I have been surprised to find sometimes in these situations their is no damage to the nylon whatsoever even though the trailblazer would have been blown apart.
I even use desert extrusion on wild raspberry ,although this pushes it to its limits it still beats a blade hands down for ease and end results.
p.s I am considering trialing http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/PRO-CORE...49?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item4170fe28e9
and would love to hear some feedback from anyone currently using it as the $$$ seem to make sense.
also I would love to hear some feedback on anyone using the 350mm version of these tri blades as I have 2 on order and am just a little bit excited !http://www.airecut.com/
as always thanks gentlemen and I look forward to hearing from you,,,Kirko


----------



## jus2fat

If I would be using a "clearing saw" of say ~ 50ccc's I certainly wouldn't be using nylon string.

Your lower back must be much younger than mine...to me that's only 'blade' operation and get it done quickly.

30cc's and .105 ga. is tops for me for string...over that...it's bring out one of the blades and lay down some weed ass..!!
( that's just my 2¢ worth...hopefully someone else can give you better help than me)

cheers 
J2F


----------



## kirko

Cheers for ya input J2F
Ha Ha yeah my back was young once,,
Hard to beat the good old "'chop and drop'" the problem for me is that I usually get lost in the mounds of weed and cant tell if im coming or going and the end result is usually not that pretty.
Generally the majority of my clients are on acreage and have let a once mown area go for several years and so in move the weeds saplings and other nasties like wild raspberry and lantana.
My role generally is to bring it back to a mowable state so "chop and drop" is not an option.I usually go in first with a fs 480 packing the 3.9mm diamond edge desert extrusion and tackle everything in its
range being sure to mulch everything down to something resembling mower clippings.once this is done I put the finishing touch on with the fs 550 and 320mm shredder blade taking out all the woody
growth that was well out of the nylons league also making sure to mulch down thoroughly.once finished and the sun dries things up something that was once 5ft+ becomes 10cm of mulch ready for a
ride on or zero turn to ride over.
ps how is that fs 250? power to weight ratio must be awesome 40 cc ? http://www.stihl.com.au/STIHL-Produ...ofessional-Brushcutters/2659-1621/FS-250.aspx


----------



## jus2fat

kirko said:


> Cheers for ya input J2F
> Ha Ha yeah my back was young once,,
> Hard to beat the good old "'chop and drop'" the problem for me is that I usually get lost in the mounds of weed and cant tell if im coming or going and the end result is usually not that pretty.
> Generally the majority of my clients are on acreage and have let a once mown area go for several years and so in move the weeds saplings and other nasties like wild raspberry and lantana.
> My role generally is to bring it back to a mowable state so "chop and drop" is not an option.I usually go in first with a fs 480 packing the 3.9mm diamond edge desert extrusion and tackle everything in its
> range being sure to mulch everything down to something resembling mower clippings.once this is done I put the finishing touch on with the fs 550 and 320mm shredder blade taking out all the woody
> growth that was well out of the nylons league also making sure to mulch down thoroughly.once finished and the sun dries things up something that was once 5ft+ becomes 10cm of mulch ready for a
> ride on or zero turn to ride over.
> ps how is that fs 250? power to weight ratio must be awesome 40 cc ? http://www.stihl.com.au/STIHL-Produ...ofessional-Brushcutters/2659-1621/FS-250.aspx


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ps how is that fs 250? power to weight ratio must be awesome 40 cc ?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Well..I think it is very good...2.2 hp @ 13.9 lbs- I bought the last one in my area last summer for 600 $USD as Stihl doesn't make them anymore...
They now make the FS-240 which is a 'strato' motor to meet EPA regulations. It is still the largest 'trimmer' that is a TRUE 2-stroke ( NO 4-Mix here)
but it is ( as with other strato's ) wider...bulkier...and more weight...in this case about 2 lbs. No thanks on that as I am 67 years OLD...w/ bad lower back.
( I do envy you at being only 41 yrs. old in some ways...but you did miss the '50's and 60's...what a time that was...ask your parents..!!*.. )*

You mentioned 'shredder blade' and I bought 3 off of a dude on AS last year but I haven't used them yet. Really different kind of blade...has these
2 vertical blade things and you work the blade up and down rather than side to side like a regular blade. He has a video on youtube and man...he turns
these really high green brush vines into mulch..pronto quick..!! I think he had them custom made..had to buy a certain quantity..no longer available.

I would really like to get a FS-560...not that I need it...just for 'bragging rights'...LOL
It has 75% more power than my FS 250 - but comes with 62% more weight - and 125% more cost..

cheers..
J2F


----------



## kirko

Hey J2F
The shredder blade is totally awesome,
A mate of mine turned up with one of these things a few years back and I thought what a wank,,how is that gunna cut anything ,,wow wasn't I wrong.
You put the 320mm version manufactured by stihl on an fs 550 and stand back.They work best in woody areas and working up and down
the wing tips enable you to grab what ever you are cutting and totally shred it to nearly nothing.(as opposed to a brush knife that tends to push non grounded growth away)
If your a perfectionist like me on the job then you can also run over the finished job again breaking the mulch down even finer.The main thing is to set your harness correctly.If this
is done right the clearing saw will just swing like a see saw as it pivots on the hook saving a lot of pain .The shredder balde also works fine in the standard
side to side motion and can bash its way through small trees with a couple of good high rev thumps.It is definitely by far the best allround blade
I have ever used and stays permanent on one of my 550s.Its down fall is around the base of thick grass clumps as it is prone to serious kick back quite
often ripping the handle bars out of your hands, so definitely best to trim grasses down with nylon or shredder then slice the clumps with the brush knife.
Stihl manufactures 2 sizes, a smaller one , not sure what size exactly but I used to use these when the fs 480 was my largest machine.Definitely a great introduction to the dynamics of this blade
and then there is the big daddy, 320mm of fs 550 destruction, full safety gear including knee pads a must as these things even dent rocks.
I did read a thread somewhere here on A.S mentioning that shredder blades were prohibited in the US but I do not know if this is correct.
My advice would be tread carefully if you are going to trial one on your fs 250 as you would definately have the power to spin a smaller one but the concern is the shaft,these blades tend to go
from full revs to no revs each see saw motion and the fs 250 s awesome power to weight ratio maybe its very destruction with a shredder attached.
Cheers Kirko


----------



## jus2fat

kirko said:


> Hey J2F
> The shredder blade is totally awesome,
> A mate of mine turned up with one of these things a few years back and I thought what a wank,,how is that gunna cut anything ,,wow wasn't I wrong.
> You put the 320mm version manufactured by stihl on an fs 550 and stand back.They work best in woody areas and working up and down
> the wing tips enable you to grab what ever you are cutting and totally shred it to nearly nothing.(as opposed to a brush knife that tends to push non grounded growth away)
> If your a perfectionist like me on the job then you can also run over the finished job again breaking the mulch down even finer.The main thing is to set your harness correctly.If this
> is done right the clearing saw will just swing like a see saw as it pivots on the hook saving a lot of pain .The shredder balde also works fine in the standard
> side to side motion and can bash its way through small trees with a couple of good high rev thumps.It is definitely by far the best allround blade
> I have ever used and stays permanent on one of my 550s.Its down fall is around the base of thick grass clumps as it is prone to serious kick back quite
> often ripping the handle bars out of your hands, so definitely best to trim grasses down with nylon or shredder then slice the clumps with the brush knife.
> Stihl manufactures 2 sizes, a smaller one , not sure what size exactly but I used to use these when the fs 480 was my largest machine.Definitely a great introduction to the dynamics of this blade
> and then there is the big daddy, 320mm of fs 550 destruction, full safety gear including knee pads a must as these things even dent rocks.
> I did read a thread somewhere here on A.S mentioning that shredder blades were prohibited in the US but I do not know if this is correct.
> My advice would be tread carefully if you are going to trial one on your fs 250 as you would definately have the power to spin a smaller one but the concern is the shaft,these blades tend to go
> from full revs to no revs each see saw motion and the fs 250 s awesome power to weight ratio maybe its very destruction with a shredder attached.
> Cheers Kirko


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_I did read a thread somewhere here on A.S mentioning that shredder blades were prohibited in the US but I do not know if this is correct.
_
I suspect that is correct as Stihl doesn't sell them here in the U.S. - That would be why the dude had to have them custom made.
Mine measures 12" which is right at ~ 300mm - I just don't think I will use it on the FS-250 as the dealer I bought it from said to be
easy with it when using the steel blade in bushes because the the FS-250 uses the same drive head as the FS-90..He's a nice guy..
but he ain't gonna screw himself...he would likely replace one gear head under warranty but I doubt he would any more after that.
He even told me that he could get one with the string trimmer head for just under $100..I think he was making his position very clear to me.

Sooo...I'll just save them until I get the FS-560. I'd like a MS 261 c-m and a HT 130 too...time will tell what I buy by my needs this summer.
I have the German made 026 (runs great) and a Poulan tree pruner with 2 new 31cc powerheads...but something will come up...it always does..!!

You take care and I must say it's been a real pleasure talking with you..!! - Feel free to contact me anytime

Cheers..
J2F


----------



## kirko

Hey J2F
Im sure your fs250 would be just fine with all the standard blades eg brush knife,scratcher tooth,weed wacker etc.I have used the lot religously on my fs 85's and 120's with never a problem and im pretty
sure the gear heads are the same or very similar.
The only issue would be getting lured into running clearing saw blades due to your fs 250 s power.
http://www.stihlusa.com/products/pole-pruners/professional-pole-pruners/ht130/ 
The ht 130 looks nice. I run the poor mans version,,a fs 120r with ht 75 gear head.Tons of power will cut the full length of bar no probs provided you keep that chain sharp which is kind of a no brainer.
http://www.stihl.com.au/STIHL-Produ...nal-Clearing-Saws/22022-1585/FS-560-C-EM.aspx
Now the 560 really is just showing off ,,kinda the ''Bently " of brushcutters I would definitely love to have a blast on one of these but all my machines come to me second hand so it may be a few years yet.
although I must say im not a huge fan of the 2 mix engines , they seem a little emotional and most stihl mechanics I speak with much prefer to work on the standard 2 stroke which may translate to more $$ in matainance
for the average consumer, only my 2 bobs worth though,but they do pack a lot of power. 
The pleasures been all mine J2F glad to chatt ,, I know the mrs gets pretty bored when I talk brushcutters LOL
If ya ever need a couple of 320mm stihl shredder blades for ya future 560 drop me a message,,well worth posting


----------



## XSKIER

Do you have stihl shredder blades with a 20 mm arbor hole?


----------



## XSKIER

I'm sorry, I got it the wrong way round. The FS 85 takes a 25 mm hole blade, and the FS 450 takes a 20 mm hole blade. I'd like to find a 300mm shredder blade that'd fit my 85 or 130...


----------



## kirko

Hi XSKIER,,
I have seen quite regularly a 300mm shredder blade on ebay.com.au but it is from the united kingdom and is not a stihl make,, I did a quick search tonight but could not find one.(I will find it eventually and put up the link). I think you will find that they all have a 20mm arbor (middle hole) as they are specifically designed for clearing saws only. I guess this is a deterant to stop them being run on standard brush cutters with smaller shafts and gear heads. I would definitely not recommend a 300mm shredder blade for your fs 85 or 130.There is a 270mm stihl shredder which I used to run on my fs 480, 48cc which is great but still has the 20mm arbor, this would be the better option for your 130 , 36cc although you still have the issue of arbor size ,shaft size( ie the abilty to go from full revs to know revs in a split second over and over again without breaking the drive shaft) and possibly overall engine power.I say engine power not because the blade is hard to spin but once under load it certainly bights into whatever you are clearing and revs drop real quick. I know my fs 350 which is a clearing saw, runs a 36cc motor like the fs 130 but I have never run a shredder on it as I have always had more powerful options so sorry I can not give any advice there.Here is a link to the stihl 270mm shredder http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Stihl-Ge...?pt=AU_Building_Materials&hash=item35d468161a but on closer inspection it is not shipped to the states which brings back the topic of legality in the u.s .
All things aside I believe you possibly could run a 270mm shredder on your 130 , if you are not concerned about your warranty being voided and are prepared to take a chance you might just pull it off, will cut side to side no probs , the real test will be in the up down shredding motion.your best option would be a sneaky import with a re-bore else a custom job ,, but well worth it , the shredder is one of brushcutting best kept secrets.
Hope this has been some kinda help.


----------



## kirko

Thought I'd put a photo up to help clarify the usefulness of the shredder blade.
What I am clearing here is Lantana and it is probably 6 -7 foot high.
In the days before I used a shredder blade this would be impossible.I would have to use a brush knife or something similar and know matter how many times I bashed at this mess it would still just stand up and mock me.
With the shredder blade I just swing the clearing saw up and down on my harness and the rest is history.If you feel like showing off you can run over the off cuts again mulching them down even further almost making them disappear.


----------



## kirko

Here is the link to the 300mm shredder blade
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/271086167351?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## crotchclimber

Has anyone tried the Oregon Gatorline with the aramid core?


----------



## sawfun

On 4 - 5 foot high grass, the fs250 is working very hard (engine slowed to almost a stop) with .95 Stihl X string or the brush blade. The same grass using an fs550 was too easy (engine never slowed down, even at part throttle) using the four string head with .105 X string. The 550 doesnt vibrate like the 250 but its drawbacks are initial costs (ouch) and bad fuel economy with way too small a tank.


----------



## kirko

Hi Gents ,
Finally racked up a few good hours using the '"Pro core .155/4.0mm"" on a fs 480 and the"" airecut 350mm tri blade"" on a fs 550.
Firstly the Pro Core is anything but Pro, Fine in the soft fluffy stuff but once it gets even slightly nasty it just breaks apart, no splitting
just clean breaks of varying lengths ,very disappointing.I give it 3 out of 10 compared to a 9 out of 10 for the desert extrusion.
As for the Airecut Blade , I gotta say this thing really is a weapon literally, lots of pain involved and I highly suggest using those metal
cups under the blade to help keep it above the ground else you are gunna wear high speed schrapnel.Other than that make sure you are
wearing all the safety gear you can, I would even suggest goggles of some sort and a face mask for breathing( OH and some nipple protectors, i
Have taken some huge nipple hits, so bad you nearly wee your pants on the spot.) as this is about as nasty as brushcutting can get.
The Airecut is perfect for thick nasty grasses slicing through the thickest clumps with ease, and used in a up/down motion does a great job of
mulching down off cuts.The draw back of this blade is that it is fairly fragile compared with most blades and clearing in rocky areas is definitely
not advised as you and the blade will most likely go home broken.


----------



## sawfun

For blackberries those U shaped blades work amazingly well. Much better the brush knife blades.


----------



## kirko

I hear you there sawfun.
My entire business depends on ""Shredder Blades"", I found that out when Stihl Australia sold out of them for 3 months.
Since then I always have 2 new spare shredders on top of what I need, better safe than sorry.


----------



## sawfun

I sure understand that. I did a dense blackberry patch 15 × 200 feet in 45 minutes. And that was 6' + high down to the dirt with nothing but chewed up dirt left. I had only used a brush knife till then. I stood there dumbfounded, wow! My fs250 sure liked that better. I may try it on my fs550 next year. Brushcutting is now done for the year so it will have to wait.


----------



## kirko

Anyone tried this bar blade ? http://www.airecut.com/shop


----------



## kirko

Hey sawfun,

Start your next season with a couple of 320mm shredders for your fs 550 a stack of spare airfilters , hydration pack and I pod 
you'll never look back ! least that's what I do and sometimes I cant believe people actually pay me to do it. LOL
Once you put that 320mm shredder on your fs 550 your brushcutting will change forever, Truly a nasty weapon in woody growth
capable of bashing its way through nearly anything that comes its way . With extra blade diameter also comes faster clearing.


----------



## dancan

I use the tri-point available from Stihl on my FS550 , makes for an awesome trimmer


----------



## kirko

Ha Ha , Dancan
Your the first person I've ever heard use FS 550 and trimmer in the same sentence.
When you say tri-point are you referring to the "'Brush Knife"'http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/like/321...2&ops=true&viphx=1&hlpht=true&lpid=107&chn=ps
These are a great blade but definateley no good for blazing trails in the jungle, lol, I tend to use them on big grassy clumps and where a tidy job is not the priority as they don't mulch down very well.
As for the cut , definitely grasses worst enemy after the ""AIRECUT 350""http://www.airecut.com/
Thanks for your input,


----------



## dancan

Yup on the Stihl blade .
I've used a 4 string head on it , works awesome 
No jungles up here in Nova Scotia


----------



## sawfun

I have used the 4 string head on my fs550 andn it cuts 4 - 5 foot high grass with ease that my fs250 would bog way down cutting.


----------



## sawfun

I have used the tri tiped blade on brush and the saw blade on saplings. With the blade it has way more power than needed. A 450 would be better suited for that. Only real complaint on the 550 is too samll a fuel tank.That machine DOES drink alot.


----------



## kirko

Yeah, they sure chew the juice.
would be nice to be able to see the fuel level in the tank also.


----------



## alderman

I've been clearing a wooded lot for several years and I can pretty much look and tell if a blade will be needed. Running Shindaiwa equipment but not using string larger than .105. Although my back complains, I still enjoy clearing out the brush. 
I though I was doing good until the next door neighbor bought a tractor and a brush hog.
I'll have to give the Desert Extrusion a try.


----------



## ANewSawyer

I want to ask a off topic but pertinent question. What kind of blade for blackberries? I hope you guys know what blackberries are. I have some buildings that need clearing around. And what kind of machine should the blade go on?

Btw, I am in the USA.


----------



## kirko

G day ANewSawyer ,
Fortunately where I come from here in Aus there are no wild Blackberry infestations although they do exist in certain places here in Aus.
I googled North American Black Berry to get a closer look at these things and my first thought was Stihl Fs 550 with 320mm shredder blade. Obviously
this is not the kind of set up you find in every blokes tool shed and if it''s a one off job then definitely not worth the investment.Not to mention the fact
that as far as I know Stihl Shredder blades are considered contraban in the U.S.So having said that I did eventually have a flash back to some shredder blades I came across
on Ebay which are manufactured in the states and yes they are still available http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/361032707343?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Obviously I cant vouch for their quality but looking at their shape they should do the job fine.
So to answer the question I would definitely acquire one of these blades and put it on a quality brushcutter with 40cc displacement or above.In the Stihl range I would consider an fs 480
or fs 450. Hope this helps
P.S if you do acquire a shredder blade be sure to use it in an up down motion as this is where they leave other blades in their wake, with practice they are the best all round blade by far.


----------



## ANewSawyer

I saw the shredder blade mentioned earlier in the thread. I can't imagine why they are banned in the US. I would very much like to know more about how they work. Nevermind, I found a video.


Hoi! That seller is in the same state as me! I hit ebay USA and a genuine Stihl shredder in about $70 US plus shipping. I can't seem to find the FS450 or FS480 on Stihls website. Just the FS 460 http://www.stihlusa.com/products/trimmers-and-brushcutters/brushcutters-and-clearing-saws/fs460cem/ And it is $1500 US dollars!!! I mean the quality is there but I would NOT use it that much. In a little bit of Googleing, it seems like you guys have way more choices than we do in the US.

What about this? http://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/345fr/#features Sorry, I know you are a Stihl guy but try to not throttle me. K? Thx, Bye.


----------



## kirko

Ha Ha , I cant comment cause when I started this thread I did say it was not about what is the best clearing saw, LOL
Really , I cant say I have any problem with husky products its just that I ve always used Stihl and I guess its better the devil you know.
Looking at the specs the 345r should be fine for your needs and husky make shredder kits for this exact machine so its obviously up for the challenge
http://www.husqvarna.com/au/accesso...-accessories/shredder-blade-kit/544-84-29-01/
Not to mention you will have a quality brushcutter for years to come.
If your silly like me remove the guard on the brushcutter as this is a major hinderence , just make sure you load up on the PPE ,
ie protective glasses, face shield, long pants, knee pads oh and nipple protectors LOL


----------



## ANewSawyer

You know, I think that guy in the vid is using that Husq shredder kit you linked to.

Sorry, I didn't mean to screw your thread up! I was looking for something that would work. And I think I found it. But what do I do if can't get a shredder blade? What other blade would work for blackberries, in your opinion?

THANKS!!!


----------



## kirko

No probs on the thread,
Nice to be able to give something back to arboristsite considering all the help members have given me since joining.Besides the mrs
gets sick of me waffling on about Brushcutters all day long so it s nice to chat to someone else for a change. LOL.
As far as acquiring a shredder blade goes you should definitely be able to get one here :
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/361032707343?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
If I were you though I would try and get one from husky as it looks a little tougher and you know the arbor (hole in blade) will be the correct size for your
brushcutter/clearing saw, but don't stress most blades come with an adaptor ring so the arbor size is not a huge issue unless its on the small side.
If you do decide to order a blade from abroard then just remember to check the postage exclusions, here is a classic example :http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/271086167351?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#shpCntId
Also if you go with a stihl shredder be advised there are 2 different size shredders , one to suit the 550's which is 320mm in diameter and then one for the lower powered clearing saws
which is 270mm in diameter.The 320mm blade would definitely choke the 345 so go with the 270mm, here is a link :http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Stihl-Ge...?pt=AU_Building_Materials&hash=item4872f017cc although this is just an example as postage to the US is also excluded on this page ???.
As far as an alternate blade goes I would try a Airecut Bar-Blade http://www.airecut.com/products as you really want to work up and down with the brushcutter mulching up the black berry as you progress forward.If you use a blade that doesn't
mulch well like the brushknife http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Stihl-Ge...?pt=AU_Building_Materials&hash=item4872d67134 you will find your self quite often pushing forward over a tangled thorny mess of cut black berry rather than easily progressing over the mulched down bush.Be advised though Airecut blades are notorious for high speed shrapnel and are quite painfull to use so go here as a last resort.
Hopefully this is of help.
I would say your next step would be to get your local Husky dealer on the phone and confirm he can hook you up with a shredder blade.
Some extra advice would also be not to skimp when it comes to $$ for a harness as these really do make or break you.


----------



## kirko

From what I can tell from the husky website the 345fr suits blades with an arbor size of 25.4mm = 1″.This will limit you from using stihl shredder blades as they have a 20mm arbor, Unfortunately arbor adaptor rings can only make a big hole smaller.If the hole is already to small then you are out of luck.


----------



## ANewSawyer

What about a 300mm blade? These people have both arbor sizes according to their web store: http://stores.ebay.com/SLEequipment/_i.html?_nkw=brush+blade&submit=Search&_sid=81216361
Specifically, this one blade : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Homelite-Ec...976?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item233fc22ef8
They may not be good quality blades though. This is the place I order my spare parts from and they list the kit: http://www.ereplacementparts.com/hu...brushcutter-parts-c-114486_203804_205514.html Go over to accessories (6). But they list the shredder blade as discontinued. I have doubts about a Husqvarna dealer being able to get the blade in. Besides, I don't think any of the Husqvarna dealers in my area carry the bicycle handle brushcutters. The one I have called said they would have to order it. I suspect that would be true of most of the dealers. But I aught to check them out before I assume that they don't carry it.

I am having a hard time finding out what size arbor is on the 345FR. If you look under the specifications, it list the blades as: OEM Saw blade Scarlett 200-22 http://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/345fr/#specifications

When you look under parts number and pricing for the Scarlett blade with that number: http://www.husqvarna.com/us/accessories/trimmer-accessories/saw-blade-scarlet/#articles It seems to say that the arbor size is 20mm. IDK, you are probably right about the arbor size.

BTW, do you sharpen these blades or not? I would sharpen them with a file or some sandpaper.


----------



## kirko

Ha Ha , cant believe you ve got me scouring the husky website LOL.
As far as the 345fr arbor is concerned I just clicked standard equipment for the 345 then clicked on a blade and got this page which lists the arbor size
http://www.husqvarna.com/us/accessories/trimmer-accessories/grass-knife-3-tooth/578-44-45-01/
No promises but I would assume this to be correct for the 345.
As far as your husky dealer not having one in stock (345fr) well this is usually pretty stock standard, as far as stihl is concerned anyway, anything I need I usually have to order.
As far as the shredder kit being obsolete well who knows but I really cant imagine them no longer producing shredder blades at all.
The 6 pack of blades you linked to in 300mm diameter should run fine on the 345 and Oregon is a reasonable brand.I would say the only catch is that the blades are probably not made
from hardened steel , hence the reason you get six for the price of one stihl blade.
As far as sharpening goes I have never bothered , with these blades the cutting effiency seems to only drop as the wing tips wear down, but don't chuck em, they make great grass blades with small wing tips.
But again I would say have a good chatt with your local husky dealer and atleast confirm your arbor size and husky shredder blade availability.From here you can move forward with your decision making.


----------



## ANewSawyer

Husqvarna doesn't seem to know what size arbor it has either!



kirko said:


> As far as the shredder kit being obsolete well who knows but I really cant imagine them no longer producing shredder blades at all.



I just don't think shredder blades are supposed to be for sale in the US. I found the kit listed on another website (which I can't refind at the moment) and it said the blades was not available in the US.
I think those blades on ebay are probably hardened just not as hard as a Stihl or Husqvarna blades is. 

I don't know when I will get to a dealer but this isn't real time sensitive. I won't be out side much until next spring. Might need a snow blower between now and then though. You guys are just coming into summer though aren't you?


----------



## kirko

Change of topic,
Any chance someone may know the model of a husky clearing saw that has a displacement of above 60cc.
Think it may be 67cc roughly , Thanks


----------



## sawfun

Husky 265 RX was 65cc's. Stihl had an fs 410 that was basically a 041 on a trimmer. I always wondered if you could swap a 041 super on it for a 72cc brushcutter.


----------



## kirko

ANewSawyer said:


> You guys are just coming into summer though aren't you?


Yeah , hot and humid here .
Walked off a job for the first time in 2 years yesterday.Full sun and no breeze , bout 37 c
Went home and dehydrated myself with a few beers instead


----------



## kirko

Hey thanks sawfun ,
Wow imagine a stihl clearing saw at 72cc , recon the 041 mod would chew harnesses faster than it would brush though , 
Imagine the shredder blade it could run , Would put "'The Chainsaw Massacre"' to shame any day


----------



## sawfun

True, but imagine the vibes too. Those early trimmers didn't have much or anything to address that issue. But I am sure it could easily run a 12" Eager Beaver blade.


----------



## catbuster

I'll go with the DE Diamond edge, but in .130"/3.3mm for certain applications. I think it cuts better in thinner diameter, less stalky grasses. For anything else I'll second the .155" Diamond Edge.


----------



## kirko

Hey Guys,
Just came across this FS 200 av super http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161508287055?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
any chance someone may know the displacement of this scary looking old thing. My searches are fruitless.


----------



## kirko

Thanks for your input catbuster
Glad your with me on the Diamond Edge.
Might have to give the 3.3mm a run sometime.


----------



## catbuster

kirko said:


> Thanks for your input catbuster
> Glad your with me on the Diamond Edge.
> Might have to give the 3.3mm a run sometime.



I only prefer the 3.3 for areas of matted grasses that aren't stalky. The smaller diameter seems to slice better. I would think (engineer thinking-watch out) that the less drag and less mass with the same power makes it spin faster, and the smaller size allows it to get caught on fewer things, allowing it to cut cleaner and easier. See below for what I mean. That is where I prefer the 3.3.






(Don't worry. I'm thinning the trees too)

For anything other than light grasses that have just become overgrown I'll take the 3.9.


----------



## sawfun

Can someone put a link up for Diamond Edge as I cannot seem to get them when I Google it. Thanks


----------



## kirko

Hey Sawfun

Here are a couple of links , Desert Extrusion is the company and Diamond edge is the obviously the nylon type, although they don't seem to list a 3.9 mm.
http://www.desertextrusion.com/ 
http://www.buywright.co.nz/brushcutterblades.html \
The desert extrusion site don't give much away though so ive posted a couple of pics for more info, Desert Extrusion is also made in the U.S.A .
The last pic is just me showing off my stack of un-opened shredder blades


----------



## sawfun

Thanks kirko. I have one of those spendy Stihl blades on order from Australia. I have the U shaped Windsor and Oregon blades.


----------



## kirko

Hey Sawfun
Keep me posted on your stihl shredder from Aus. They usually cost $55-$60 AUS from the local stihl dealer
Just out of curiosity where did you order from ? E bay ? , Still cant get my head around why stihl shredders
and perhaps even Husky shredders are such a hassle to acquire in the states.
Always be careful when ordering from Aus Ebay to check postage exclusions.


----------



## sawfun

Yup, Ebay $75 with shipping. I ordered a 300mm Aircut and will try it out next spring. Mostly for blackberries and light brush & saplings. I will try them on both my fs250r & fs550. The 250 is a better platform to test since power savings will be more noticable.


----------



## kirko

I've only ever used the 350mm tri cut. http://www.airecut.com/shop
Initially ran it on my fs 480 but found it to be under powered so it lives on a 550 these days.
pretty keen to try the 350mm bar blade.


----------



## kirko

Here's a Aus E-bay link for the 3.9mm Desert Extrusion Diamond edge
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221218287324?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## ANewSawyer

sawfun said:


> Thanks kirko. I have one of those spendy Stihl blades on order from Australia. I have the U shaped Windsor and Oregon blades.



Out of curiosity, how do you like the U shaped Oregon blades? I am guess you don't like the Oregon because you are ordering the Stihl from Australia.


----------



## kirko

ANewSawyer said:


> Out of curiosity, how do you like the U shaped Oregon blades?



Hey ANewSawyer,
Cant say ive ever seen or used one .http://www.theoregonshop.com/page33.htm
I did get excited when I found them on google though, the $$ seem very reasonable compared with Stihl.Cant seem to see a listing for their diametre though.
These blades would be ideal for you to try out on those Black Berries, do you Know if they are available for you to purchase in the states ?


----------



## sawfun

Well New Sawyer, I wanted to try them all. So far I have used the Windsor on my fs250R on dense blackberries. And that seemed to be the perfect tool for the job. Those blades are hard to get locally soni wanted a few for myself.


----------



## kirko

catbuster said:


> I only prefer the 3.3 for areas of matted grasses that aren't stalky


Hey catbuster ,
That stuff looks pretty gnarly,
The thought going through my head in those situations is what lurks below the surface.You know when ya start working your way down to ground level and begin to find branches and sticks and that nylon starts to split and fray
definitely one of my wost fears on a quoted job,nothing worse than wasting valuable nylon. Although looking at the tree size hopefully there isn't anything to serious lurking down below. I would attack with the nylon first then thin the trees with a tungsten carbide tipped circular saw blade.I use a Stihl one , cant remember specs off hand but this thing is nasty.Originally started with a scratcher tooth on a fs 85 , then moved up to a Chisel tooth on a fs 480 ,then hit the holey grail with the carbide on a fs 550.(Gotta say the chisel tooth is an awesome blade but I would compare it to a chainsaw chain in that it is great out of the pack but before to long it requires constant attention)
Would be great if you could post some pics of the completed job , I love show and tell 
P.S love the smiley upgrade , may have got caught up in the moment though


----------



## kirko

sawfun said:


> So far I have used the Windsor on my fs250R on dense blackberries


Hey Sawfun
Any chance you can post a link for the Windsor Shredder Blades.Very excited , up till recently I thought only Stihl and Husky produced them,
Loving Arborisite.com all over again oops more smileys


----------



## kirko

Found one http://www.baileysonline.com/shop.axd/ProductDetails?edp_no=188882&catID=333


----------



## ANewSawyer

kirko said:


> Hey ANewSawyer,
> Cant say ive ever seen or used one .http://www.theoregonshop.com/page33.htm
> I did get excited when I found them on google though, the $$ seem very reasonable compared with Stihl.Cant seem to see a listing for their diametre though.
> These blades would be ideal for you to try out on those Black Berries, do you Know if they are available for you to purchase in the states ?



The blades I linked to should be available in the states. The seller is located in the same state as me. It would be funny if he wouldn't sell to me.

The site you linked to has different looking blades, though.

Shredder blades would be ideal for the blackberries and grass. But it could be a while before I am able to collect the funds for a $800 Husky. That is a lot money for me.
I found a 21cc Echo SRM-210 at a local pawn shop. They want $90 for it but I should be able to buy it for $70. It might even be less than that. The Echo is a cable drive, not solid shaft unfortunately, but I can get a kit to convert the Echo to take blades. I am wondering if I could use one of the tripoint blades on the Echo for blackberries and grass. Or would that be to much for such a little engine? Not the ideal, I know, but I can afford the Echo. Then I could save for a Husky.


----------



## catbuster

ANewSawyer said:


> The blades I linked to should be available in the states. The seller is located in the same state as me. It would be funny if he wouldn't sell to me.
> 
> The site you linked to has different looking blades, though.
> 
> Shredder blades would be ideal for the blackberries and grass. But it could be a while before I am able to collect the funds for a $800 Husky. That is a lot money for me.
> I found a 21cc Echo SRM-210 at a local pawn shop. They want $90 for it but I should be able to buy it for $70. It might even be less than that. The Echo is a cable drive, not solid shaft unfortunately, but I can get a kit to convert the Echo to take blades. I am wondering if I could use one of the tripoint blades on the Echo for blackberries and grass. Or would that be to much for such a little engine? Not the ideal, I know, but I can afford the Echo. Then I could save for a Husky.



Could you swing $300? Try to find a used FS 250/130. Enough power, but not too tough on your wallet. And yes, I've cleared nasty crap with a 130 and shredder blade while the 450 was unavailable.


----------



## catbuster

kirko said:


> Hey catbuster ,
> That stuff looks pretty gnarly,
> The thought going through my head in those situations is what lurks below the surface.You know when ya start working your way down to ground level and begin to find branches and sticks and that nylon starts to split and fray
> definitely one of my wost fears on a quoted job,nothing worse than wasting valuable nylon. Although looking at the tree size hopefully there isn't anything to serious lurking down below. I would attack with the nylon first then thin the trees with a tungsten carbide tipped circular saw blade.I use a Stihl one , cant remember specs off hand but this thing is nasty.Originally started with a scratcher tooth on a fs 85 , then moved up to a Chisel tooth on a fs 480 ,then hit the holey grail with the carbide on a fs 550.(Gotta say the chisel tooth is an awesome blade but I would compare it to a chainsaw chain in that it is great out of the pack but before to long it requires constant attention)
> Would be great if you could post some pics of the completed job , I love show and tell
> P.S love the smiley upgrade , may have got caught up in the moment though



That's exactly what I'm doing. Nylon on my 460 with my 130 as a backup, then I'm using the 450 with a chisel tooth blade to thin. The strange thing about this job is that there are approximately 5000 trees in it by the original count planted, and they're in a 50'x2 mile (15.16m x 3.22 km) windbreak. The problem is when they were originally planted the landowner wanted it to look "natural" so they planted them without any pattern or order.

Although, I've yet to really hit any nasty stuff. I'm really seriously considering using the 130 to knock down all the grass so I don't have as much power to snap off the line if I find the occasional sapling. It would be an ideal job for a shredder/Airecut blade but the landowner and property manager were very insistent I not knock down the saplings until they saw what was there. And a shredder blade would take those little saplings down to nothing. Oh well...

Here's a rough example of what it looks like after I knock down the grasses:







(I knocked down the clumps after the photo was taken)


----------



## ANewSawyer

catbuster said:


> Could you swing $300? Try to find a used FS 250/130. Enough power, but not too tough on your wallet. And yes, I've cleared nasty crap with a 130 and shredder blade while the 450 was unavailable.



BLESS YOU! I had looked on Stihl website but I didn't realize that they were hiding the lower powered brush cutters under "Professional Trimmers". All I could find were the brushcutters over 1K.

And you mean the bicycle handles FS130 don't you? It looks like it would be about $430+ tax from a local dealer. I could swing that price much easier. I can't seem to find a price for a new FS 250, though. No local dealers carry it.
IDK, if I could find a used one though. Bicycle handled trimmers are very uncommon. I might have to trawl craigslist but, around here, I would be taking a big chance. People are hard on the two cycle tools here. I only know of pawn shops carrying used equipment where I am. The one pawn shop I frequent is nice and I know the owner. But some of the other shops aren't so nice. Nor as reputable. And most shops want almost as much for the used tools as for a new tool. Because they know that they will get almost full price too.


----------



## catbuster

ANewSawyer said:


> BLESS YOU! I had looked on Stihl website but I didn't realize that they were hiding the lower powered brush cutters under "Professional Trimmers". All I could find were the brushcutters over 1K.
> 
> And you mean the bicycle handles FS130 don't you? It looks like it would be about $430+ tax from a local dealer. I could swing that price much easier. I can't seem to find a price for a new FS 250, though. No local dealers carry it.
> IDK, if I could find a used one though. Bicycle handled trimmers are very uncommon. I might have to trawl craigslist but, around here, I would be taking a big chance. People are hard on the two cycle tools here. I only know of pawn shops carrying used equipment where I am. The one pawn shop I frequent is nice and I know the owner. But some of the other shops aren't so nice. Nor as reputable. And most shops want almost as much for the used tools as for a new tool. Because they know that they will get almost full price too.



The FS 250 is not available in the US, Canada & W. Europe anymore due to emissions regs. The FS 240 is it's replacement, but the 130 feels like the natural replacement. 

A bike handled 130 will do a damn fine job as long as you don't expect it to move as fast as a 50cc machine in 4-5" growth.


----------



## sawfun

The difference in the Windsor and Oregon shredder blades is the Windsor is tapered out making it loghter than the straight blade of the Oregon.


----------



## ANewSawyer

catbuster said:


> The FS 250 is not available in the US, Canada & W. Europe anymore due to emissions regs. The FS 240 is it's replacement, but the 130 feels like the natural replacement.
> 
> A bike handled 130 will do a damn fine job as long as you don't expect it to move as fast as a 50cc machine in 4-5" growth.



Some of this will be mowing grass but I am also trying to clean up the problem blackberries that I mentioned before. Some of the blackberries are over my head though. Most of the rest of the brush is lower than that. I would guess about waist height. Could I just cut the brush at the base without a problem? Either way I guess I would just have to take my time.

I wonder if you could convert the Oregon to have a tapered shape like the Windsor?


----------



## catbuster

ANewSawyer said:


> Some of this will be mowing grass but I am also trying to clean up the problem blackberries that I mentioned before. Some of the blackberries are over my head though. Most of the rest of the brush is lower than that. I would guess about waist height. Could I just cut the brush at the base without a problem? Either way I guess I would just have to take my time.
> 
> I wonder if you could convert the Oregon to have a tapered shape like the Windsor?



How tall are you? I'm a 5'6 burly midget haha.  If most of what you're doing is just blackberries, throw a shredder blade on a 130 and go to freaking town man. With that said- I would be rather cautious with how I revved it. The 4-Mix accelerates slower than a standard two stroke, but constant on/off will eat that gearbox up and stress the shaft. Make sure you grease it slightly more often than the standard service interval.


----------



## ANewSawyer

I am not much taller. 5'9". Sounds like a plan!


----------



## sawfun

I liked the loop handle on my 250R for blackberries over my head, however I am 6' 2". I hooked the 250 to my shoulder harness and found it too difficult and restictive to move. I would surely want it with my heavy 550 and with any bike handle. But with tall blackberries I needed to throw the blade up high and it just ate is way down quite quickly.


----------



## ANewSawyer

Well, this past summer I cleared some of the blackberries this past summer with just a machete. Anything is going to be faster than that! Especially, if it shreds the growth and I don't have carry the cut brush off.

But, thanks for the help guys. I really appreciate it.


----------



## sawfun

You will love a shredder blade. Those are just the ticket for blackberries. Way better than a three tiped brush knife type blade.


----------



## catbuster

My Airecut triblade arrived today. I'm excited to try it. I purchased the 300mm model for use on the 130, as opposed to the larger one. I'm pretty enthusiastic about something to efficiently cut stalky weeds. Will post more tomorrow.


----------



## sawfun

I bought the 350mm model and wonder how they will compare with the Stihl brush knife.The Air Cut looks to have a lot less knife edge surface.


----------



## kirko

Hey Sawfun, n Catbuster.

Hope you guys like the airecuts, They definitely cut as good or better than the brush knife, The idea is that the wing tips flick away your offcuts so as to maintain a tidy work area.
Take extreme care in rocky areas as you will wear most small rocks you hit.Well i do , might have something to do with not using a shield on my brushcutters.
The first time i used one i had mixed emotions but eventually found a rhythm.In thick gnarly grasses i use em like a shredder in the up down motion and they are brutal.
One thing to keep an eye on is the air intake for your cooling system as these blades throw up a lot of crap and these get blocked up pretty quick.Dont want to see any machines getting cooked.
finally , i would advise using some sort of face mask that prevents inhaling dust etc , then all the ppe you can find , obviously face shield and eye protection but anyone who uses a 550 regularly already knows that.
Hope they work out for you guys , they are definitely a blade worth having .
Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year from AUS.


----------



## catbuster

So... Here's my take on the Airecut. They are the best thing to ever grace the face of brush cutting. They can be used as a shredder, or a cutter, and can cut some solidly sized woody stems (the ones in the video are ~2.5") as well. See the video below for the 130 and 300mm Triblade turning a section of overgrown vine madness into mulch. It was very wet out today, and the Airecut made a nice mist that made it difficult to see. Oh well. That's the reason I'm working slower. 

It cuts much easier than a Stihl 3 bladed brush knife. I'd dare say it's a better setup for the FS 130 and 250 than a shredder blade. On the 450 and up, though, I think a shredder would be the way to go. 

It does a nice job of taking this





And making it into this





Video:



The one problem is that it flings debris everywhere, as evidenced by the stuff being thrown at the camera. I was using the large Stihl deflector that comes stock and was still covered in fifteen minutes.

Overall, I say it gets an A plus. Best blade for my small machines I'ver ever used.


----------



## kirko

Yee Ha,
Go CatBuster, thanks for sharing
Looks like Santa may have come early for somebody.


----------



## kirko

Hey gents,
Just ordered 2 of the 350mm Airecut Bar Blades http://www.airecut.com/shop
Hope the hospital has good WI-FI.


----------



## catbuster

kirko said:


> Hey gents,
> Just ordered 2 of the 350mm Airecut Bar Blades http://www.airecut.com/shop
> Hope the hospital has good WI-FI.



That will be interesting... I wonder how they work on anything but grass


----------



## ANewSawyer

Thanks to catbuster's video and the fact that I can actually order the Airecut blades in the states, I think I will try the Airecut blades first. Not that I don't want to try the shredder blades but you have to remember the only shredder blades readily available here are of questionable quality. Still would probably do the job but why try an unknown when you can have an Airecut?

Now I just needs spring and warmer weather. It is 10 Fahrenheit right now in TN. According to NOAA, that is -12.2 degrees Celsius.


----------



## kirko

Hey gents Anyone interested in one of these ???
(320mm Shredder Blade) 





The first person from the U.S to personal message me will get one for what it cost me plus postage
These are suited for the fs 550 or 560. Not sure what Husky models , remember they have a 20mm arbor and 320mm diametre
Also keep in mind the Aussie dollar is at a five and a half year low against the Greenback, perfect time to import from Aus.


----------



## ANewSawyer

Thanks for the offer, kirko. If I was buying a high power brush cutter (eg: FS 250 or 550) I would take you up on it. But as it is, I think the FS 130 with and Airecut should do the brushing and mowing that I need.


----------



## catbuster

ANewSawyer said:


> Thanks for the offer, kirko. If I was buying a high power brush cutter (eg: FS 250 or 550) I would take you up on it. But as it is, I think the FS 130 with and Airecut should do the brushing and mowing that I need.



A 250 won't efficiently turn one of these blades. You pretty much need a 4/500 series machine


----------



## kirko

Hey Catbuster n AnewSawyer
Im pretty sure the fs 130 would spin the 250mm Airecut no probs , according to the website it is suitable for 25cc and under the 130 has 11cc on that.
What did you run your 300mm on catbuster ?
In my opinion the bar blade would be even more efficient.
I ordered 2 *350mm bar blades but got sent 2* 350mm tri blades so I ve got four now LOL
So I cant comment on the bar blade yet but cant wait to finally get one one my 550 ,, will be Lethal
Cheers guys


----------



## ANewSawyer

I am not catbuster but I recall him saying: "See the video below for the 130 and 300mm Triblade turning a section of overgrown vine madness into mulch."


----------



## catbuster

kirko said:


> Hey Catbuster n AnewSawyer
> Im pretty sure the fs 130 would spin the 250mm Airecut no probs , according to the website it is suitable for 25cc and under the 130 has 11cc on that.
> What did you run your 300mm on catbuster ?
> In my opinion the bar blade would be even more efficient.
> I ordered 2 *350mm bar blades but got sent 2* 350mm tri blades so I ve got four now LOL
> So I cant comment on the bar blade yet but cant wait to finally get one one my 550 ,, will be Lethal
> Cheers guys



I didn't catch that you had the smaller shredder for sale. The 130 should turn it. But what I mean to say was that the 130 won't turn a 320mm shredder efficiently. 

Yeah, the 300mm Airecut was what I used on the 130. And physics says the triblade should spin easier because of aerodynamics and the way it breaks up the fluid around it as it spins, and the way the shredder is designed it creates way more drag... That's my engineering background coming out. 

A 250mm Airecut would just waste your time on the 130. The 300 is the way to go with that machine.


----------



## catbuster

ANewSawyer said:


> I am not catbuster but I recall him saying: "See the video below for the 130 and 300mm Triblade turning a section of overgrown vine madness into mulch."



To clarify, I meant that an FS 250 lacks the power to turn a 320mm shredder blade. We use the 300mm triblade on the 130s all the time.


----------



## ANewSawyer

catbuster said:


> I didn't catch that you had the smaller shredder for sale. The 130 should turn it. But what I mean to say was that the 130 won't turn a 320mm shredder efficiently.
> 
> Yeah, the 300mm Airecut was what I used on the 130. And physics says the triblade should spin easier because of aerodynamics and the way it breaks up the fluid around it as it spins, and the way the shredder is designed it creates way more drag... That's my engineering background coming out.
> 
> A 250mm Airecut would just waste your time on the 130. The 300 is the way to go with that machine.



So I could use the 320mm shredder that Kirko is offering to us on a 130 but it wouldn't be as efficient as a 300mm Airecut. What about a 300mm shredder blade like this:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Shindaiwa-S...160?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item540f39ec58

Also, what size arbor does the 130 have? I am having a really hard time finding concrete info on the 130. I can't even find out if a 130 is 2 or 4 stroke. Let alone anything else. I will download the manual. Maybe that will help.


----------



## catbuster

ANewSawyer said:


> So I could use the 320mm shredder that Kirko is offering to us on a 130 but it wouldn't be as efficient as a 300mm Airecut. What about a 300mm shredder blade like this:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Shindaiwa-S...160?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item540f39ec58
> 
> Also, what size arbor does the 130 have? I am having a really hard time finding concrete info on the 130. I can't even find out if a 130 is 2 or 4 stroke. Let alone anything else. I will download the manual. Maybe that will help.



PM sent


----------



## ANewSawyer

catbuster said:


> PM sent



Replied! Thanks a ton!
An other demo of the Airecut I found. I think this blades is tougher than I think: https://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-cl=84503534&v=K7riwvwVIRQ&x-yt-ts=1421914688


----------



## OrangeRidge

I've just ordered a FS250-handle bar model here in Oz . It won't be long before straight 2 strokes will be history . Grab it whist you can .
Also ordered a Stihl (20mm hole ) slasher bar for the FS550 .......... death to Lantana !

Good thread this


----------



## kirko

Hey OrangeRidge,,
Glad ya like the thread,,Its churned out some pretty useful knowledge even if it has slightly diverted from Nylon.
Nice to hear a bit of input from some Aussies also.
From what I hear Stihl is moving away from the 4 mix machines so I am to assume 2 stroke is back on the table.
When you say slasher bar I am assuming you are refering to the 320mm shredder blade ?If so, congrats ,in my opinion it is the only blade worthy of running on a 550 although the 350mm airecut also has its place
Cheers Kirko,, happy destroying.


----------



## OrangeRidge

Hey Kirko ,

Yes , the 320mm shredder blade . It's got a new Stihl number too , which cross referenced on the shop's screen when they typed in what I told 'em from you .
Don't know if the FS250 is a leftovers-USA/EU pile of stock or not . Africa/South America and Asia are holding the line on old 2 stroke . I really don't like the big price
hikes on these new engine models : http://www.stihl.com.au/STIHL-Produ...hcutters/01621/Professional-Brushcutters.aspx
It actually is gouging because the FS550 didn't increase much at all to the FS560M , so that shows you the pricing-point figures are total BS ! 
Have to say ( even though it's still two stroke ) that the power output and minimal fumes from the new HS82R stratos engine is impressive .
I'm playing by the rules and running the four-mix BR600 on 1:50 , as I don't want valves oiling-up .

Cheers


----------

